# Can not see Hindi font on aajtak



## spp_itim (Feb 19, 2008)

Hindi Font is not visible on Aajtak.com inspite of required font installed, pls help
Configuration:
Windows XP SP2, Pentium D 820, DDR2 512 MB, Firefox 2.0
Works well on IE7


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess you need Mangal font. You can also install font support in Regional & language options.


----------



## spp_itim (Feb 20, 2008)

Friend,
I have installed Mangal already. It works on IE7. The problem is in Firefox 2.00.12 only. Please don't say to use IE7.


----------



## legolas (Feb 20, 2008)

go here:


----------



## spp_itim (Feb 20, 2008)

Dear legolas
--------------
I did as suggested by you. Updated Office (XP) setup and got the Arial Unicode MS font (22730 kb) in windows fonts directory and in the Firefox list as well. But same pro. Is there any setting in Firefox-> View-> Character Encoding? What is that.


----------

